# Keresés



## Reményi Zoltán (2015 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!
A II. világháború után kivándoroltak nagyapám testvérei, nagyapám halála után(1974), szép lassan megszakadtak a kapcsolatok...a kérdésem, hogy van-e itt olyan fórum, ahol esetleg lehet keresni, érdeklődni?

üdv.:Zoli


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Szeptember 21)

Reményi Zoltán írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A II. világháború után kivándoroltak nagyapám testvérei, nagyapám halála után(1974), szép lassan megszakadtak a kapcsolatok...a kérdésem, hogy van-e itt olyan fórum, ahol esetleg lehet keresni, érdeklődni?
> 
> üdv.:Zoli




Kedves Zoltán,

- "...van-e itt olyan fórum, ahol esetleg lehet keresni, érdeklődni?" -->> *Nincs!*
A rokon-keresésnek vannak "módszerei", ha már a kapcsolatok ezért-vagy-azért megszakadtak.

*1)* A legfontosabb, felvenni a kapcsolatot a Magyar Vöröskereszt szolgálatával, ITT:

http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/

...és, hogy kattintania se' kelljen, itt vannak az elérhetöségeik:

*Magyar Vöröskereszt Keresőszolgálat*
1051, Budapest, Arany J. u. 31.
*
Telefon: *(06-1) 374-13-23,
*e-mail: *
[email protected]
[email protected]

*2)* A másik "módszer" a nyílvános, kanadai telefonkönyv...ITT:

http://www.canada411.ca/

Csak egy "szimpla" javaslat, pl. ha *Kovács Istvánt* keresi, tegye ezt:

- *Find a person*-alatt, gépelje be, hogy *I Kovacs*, majd írja be, hogy *HOL* keres, és kattintson a "*Find*"-ra.

Több találat esetén ez egy eléggé "babra"-munka, de van (egy kis) esély.

*3)* Ha van valami "gyanú" arra, hogy hol lehet a keresett személy, pl Torontó-városában, én nem hagynám ki a Tanácsháza és a Rendörség megkeresését sem, ezeket nagyon is egyszerü megtalálni az interneten, csak a *http://www.google.CA* -t kellene használni ehhez.

*4)* ...és, ha már a *GOOGLE.CA*-nál járunk, el lehet képzelni még egy "opciót" megtalálni a keresett személyt:

*4.1)*
http://www.google. ca ... majd beírni, hogy:
"private investigator find a person canada" idézöjelek nélkül...

Ha életbevágóan fontos megtalálni ezt a személyt, és az eddigi módszerek nem vezettek eredményre, marad az utolsó "opció" a...

*5)* személyes keresés...

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------

